# Black White Ebony



## myingling (Feb 25, 2019)

Black and white ebony black i got from mike 1950 wood turned pretty easy and always wanted to make pot from it makes good running calls my 3in copper glass

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 25, 2019)

Sweeeeeeet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 25, 2019)

Love the B&W ebony. Nice call Mike.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Feb 25, 2019)

So cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 25, 2019)

Like it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 25, 2019)

nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TTP GC (Mar 1, 2019)

Nice. Bet it sounds good too

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Mar 1, 2019)

Nice combo. Always impressive Mike.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 1, 2019)

Hello Mike,

Just beautiful.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bill12035 (Mar 2, 2019)

Beautiful work. I have a question if don't mind. What do you use for pink part that you use to make the sounds? Thanks.

Bill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Mar 3, 2019)

Bill12035 said:


> Beautiful work. I have a question if don't mind. What do you use for pink part that you use to make the sounds? Thanks.
> 
> Bill



Hey Bill the pink part thats a piece of 3in round copper their is glass under it in pic above the black rod thats a striker 
here is small video on a turkey pot


----------



## The100road (Mar 3, 2019)

Sounds good man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bill12035 (Mar 3, 2019)

@myingling Thank you. I saw someone else and they used slate over glass I believe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Mar 3, 2019)

Bill12035 said:


> @myingling Thank you. I saw someone else and they used slate over glass I believe.



yes guys use slate , glass ,aluminum, titanium, stainless steel , ceramic , copper , brass , rock and few other s lol


----------



## Bill12035 (Mar 3, 2019)

That's amazing that all those different materials can all make basically the same sounds.


----------

